# online Topos



## cxfahrer (10. November 2008)

Ich habe leider kein Thema gefunden, wo Links zu kostenlosen Onlinekarten drin stehen. Da ich nach langem googlen dies hier gefunden habe, stell ich es mal rein, denn die die so etwas benutzen kennen diese Seite vielleicht noch nicht:

http://geogreif.uni-greifswald.de/geogreif/?page_id=4484

Dies sind online als mittelprächtiges jpg abrufbare topografische Messtischblätter von Deutschland *VOR 1941*. Damit lassen sich alte Wege gut aufspüren, insbesondere dort, wo die neuen Topos nur sparsame Infos bringen.

genauere Auflösung, aber nur als ausdruckbarer Flash, haben die Topos von Sachsen dann hier:

http://www.deutschefotothek.de/obj70302466.html#|home

und für Polen gibts historische Topos hier in sehr guter jpg Auflösung:

http://igrek.amzp.pl/mapindex.php?cat=TK25


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. November 2008)

Hallo,
mit den kostenlosen Karten von openstreetmap.org kannst du dir deine eigenen Karten zusammen stöpsteln. So kann man mit dem Tool "kosmos" sich eine Karte aus einer Region selber machen und ausdrucken. Das Tool kann die Höhenlinien von einem Nasaserver auslesen und in die Karte legen. Funktioniert recht gut und die Karten werden immer kompletter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (10. November 2008)

Weltweit: http://maps.google.com/ 
Frankreich: http://www.geoportail.fr/ sehr gute Qualität! 
Slowenien: http://www.geopedia.si/

Onlinetourenplaner fuer Suedtirol: 
http://www.trekking.suedtirol.info/


Für 
http://www.earthetc.com/sampleiws/SimpleExampleNative.htm
läuft mit IE und Firefox, es muss aber ein Plugin installiert werden! 
folgende Urls verwenden: 
Sardinien: 
ecwp://ww3.pcn.minambiente.it/Cartografia/Topografia/IGM_25000/wgs84_32/20.ecw 
ecwp://ww3.pcn.minambiente.it/Cartografia/Fotogrammetria/Regioni/colori/wgs84_32/20.ecw
Ligurien: 
ecwp://ww3.pcn.minambiente.it/Cartografia/Topografia/IGM_25000/wgs84_33/17.ecw 
und der Rest von Italien ist hier gelistet: 
http://rad-forum.de/showthreaded.php?Cat=0&Board=countrys&Number=395349&page=0&vc=1 

Spanien: 
http://iogrea.blogspot.com/2008/01/descarga-directa-de-mapas-de-espaa.html 

Hier ein super Tool um mit Google Maps geplante Route für ein GPS Gerät nutzbar zu machen:

http://www.elsewhere.org/journal/gmaptogpx/ 
einfach dieses Plugin unter IE, Safari oder Firefox installieren. 

dann mit http://maps.google.com/ Strecke planen. 
Achtung nur Strassen möglich und nicht offroad! 

dann gmaptogpx aufrufen. 
Die strecke kann als route oder auch als Track im GPX-Format gespeichert werden. 

Weitere Alternative: 
http://www.gpsies.de/ 
setzt auch auf Google Maps auf, etwas anderes Handling, dafür werden diverse Formate unterstützt. Ausdünnen von Tracks ist auch möglich! 

Ray


----------



## openstoker (11. November 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> genauere Auflösung, aber nur als ausdruckbarer Flash, haben die Topos von Sachsen dann hier:
> 
> http://www.deutschefotothek.de/obj70302466.html#|home



Die koennte man eventuell sogar "freikaufen" und dann z.B. auf http://opentopomap.org/ hochladen, aber man erfaehrt auf der Webseite nicht, was man alles anstellen darf, wenn man mit Verwendeungszweck "Veroeffentlichung**" kauft. Zum Anrufen dort hat bei mir die Motivation noch nicht gereicht.

Eingeschraenkt brauchbar sind vielleicht auch einige Karten von http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historical/baedeker_n_germany_1910.html


----------



## Schwabe (11. November 2008)

Versuchsmal mal bei mir unter
http://www.alpencrosstouren.info/index.php?page=107


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2008)

Ich suchte eigentlich nach Topos, nicht nach gps-Strassenkarten .

Hier noch mal der korrekte Link zum polnischen Server mit historischen Karten:
http://igrek.amzp.pl/  (Mapster)

Das hat dann recht hohe Qualität, irgendwo gabs auch Koordinaten als File dazu, habs vergessen wo.
Beispiel:

http://amzpbig.com/maps/5154_Zittau_Sud_1938.jpg


----------



## openstoker (11. November 2008)

... und Kroatien gibt's hier: http://www.avijacijabezgranica.com/karte/


----------



## Fubbes (12. November 2008)

Schweiz Topo: http://www.swissgeo.ch
Kleiner Ausschnitt, aber ich habe mir damit schon größere Stücke zusammengebastelt.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Schweiz Topo: http://www.swissgeo.ch
> Kleiner Ausschnitt, aber ich habe mir damit schon größere Stücke zusammengebastelt.



mühsam....

Diese Karte ist ja auch so ungefähr 20 Jahre alt? 

Die Alt-Jugoslawien-Karte dürfte aber noch weitaus älter sein, und brauchbar sind eigentlich nur die Höhenlinien. Da sind ja selbst Forststrassen nicht drauf! Wie macht ihr das denn mit sowas? 
Die alten deutschen Messtischblätter von vorm Krieg sind ja wenigstens leicht lesbar und sehr detailliert (was man ja von den Ex-DDR-Topos nichts sagen kann)... 

Mir geht es vor allem um die Suche nach Pfaden und Waldwegen = Trails.


----------



## Hegi (12. November 2008)

und hier!

 vektor topokarte vom gardasee + monte grappa http://www.garda-gps.de/ KOSTENLOS

- vektor topokarten von teilen südtirol http://mapcenter.cgpsmapper.com/maplist.php?author=7594 KOSTENLOS

- vektor topokarten von ganz südtirol http://www.naviboard.de/vb/showthread.php?t=29273 KOSTENLOS

bei den spanischen downloads nicht von den mädels stören lassen... es klappt wirklich auf diesen seiten!!!

- vektor topokarten der Kanaren http://rapidshare.com/files/82689466/Islas_Canarias_Topo_Garmin_img_Rev2.0.exe
- vektor topokarten der balearen
http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=BA4DIPQW KOSTENLOS

- vektor topokarten von ganz spanien
http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=77931 KOSTENLOS 

- kartenlinksammlung
http://www.mapsntrails.com/ KOSTENLOS


----------



## fatz (12. November 2008)

die seite vom bayerischen landesvermessungsamt:
http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer/index.cgi

die amtlichen topos mit den offiziellen bikerouten fuer tirol:
http://gis2.tirol.gv.at/scripts/esrimap.dll?Name=bike&Cmd=Start
gibt's auch mit neigungsinfo zur schitourenplanung:
http://gis2.tirol.gv.at/scripts/esrimap.dll?Name=ski&Cmd=Start
und noch die hauptseite mit luftbilder und was weiss ich noch alles:
http://tiris.tirol.gv.at/web/index.cfm

@hegi:
dein link auf die kanarenkarten funzt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (12. November 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> @hegi:
> dein link auf die kanarenkarten funzt nicht



jetzt sollte ergehen!  danke!


----------



## hetzi (12. November 2008)

Die topografischen Karte von ganz Österreich gibt es online unter http://www.amap.at direkt vom BEV - Bundesamt für Eich- und Vermessungswesen.

Von Oberösterreich gibts dann noch DORIS mit hoch aufgelösten Luftbildern in den Detailansichten.

Markus


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2008)

http://www.amap.at/amap/bild.php?FileName=112256223894531017450000LAM_WGS8401.png

Interessant, dass da Meran drauf ist  zumindest halbwegs genau.


----------



## dave (12. November 2008)

Für die Schweiz gibt es auch noch map+.


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2008)

tolle Auflistung
Ist ein interessantes Thema, daher mach ich das mal oben fest

für Italien gibt es noch Topos: http://www.pcn.minambiente.it/PCN/

und speziell für Südtirol Wanderwege: http://trekking.suedtirol.info/


----------



## J.Hahn (14. November 2008)

Für Bayern ganz interessant:

http://www.bayerische-landesbibliothek-online.de/uebersicht.php?id=karten

Links bei "Schnellsuche" den Ort eingeben, ggfs. Suchergebnis auswählen, und dann unten auf "Digitalisierte historische Karten Bayerns (nach den Gauß-Krüger-Koordinaten)" klicken.

Bye.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (16. November 2008)

ziemlich gute karten für tschechien: http://mapy.atlas.cz/#[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]=1

http://www.mapy.cz/#[email protected][email protected][email protected]=TTcP


----------



## rayc (10. Dezember 2008)

Zypern: http://maps.visitcyprus.com/


----------



## rayc (17. Dezember 2008)

Neuseeland: http://serverapps.esri.com/NZTopoMap/


----------



## Donaldi (17. Dezember 2008)

Sardinien 1:25.000 Schwarz-Weiss
Es gab im TTQV Forum auch mal die Kalibrierungsdaten fuer das Programm TTQV, ich finde den Beitrag dort aber nimmer. Habe mir die damals gesichert, falls Interesse.

U.a. Osteuropa, Russland 

Gruss, Dirk


----------



## kritimani (18. Dezember 2008)

griass eich,

hier das portal für alle GIS lösungen der österreichischen bundesländer
http://www.geoland.at/index.php
am besten gleich auf bundesländer-GIS gehen 

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## dave (18. Dezember 2008)

@carsten/marco/cxfahrer:
Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir oben in cxfahrers Post die Links geographisch gruppiert sammeln würden? Also, falls cxfahrer nichts dagegen haben sollte und Marco und Carsten sich auch dazu bereit erklären würden jede neu gepostete Website oben einzufügen. 
Das würde die Sache halt deutlich übersichtlicher machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2008)

...macht nur - meine Prosa ist mir nicht so wichtig .


----------



## rayc (28. Dezember 2008)

D-NRW: http://www.tim-online.nrw.de (incl. Wanderwege!)
Hat jemand die Links zu den anderen Bundesländer?

Ray


----------



## schobybo (28. Dezember 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Links zu den anderen Bundesländer?


Hier gibt es noch eine Alternative für Bayern Ist umfangreicher als die aus Posting #11 (u.a. mit 3D-Ansicht)

Frank


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
opencyclemaps.org basiert auf Openstreetmap, hat aber auch Höhenlinien bzw. Geländeinfo drinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBrother (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Hier noch was aus dem westlichsten Teil Österreichs - Vorarlberg:

http://vorarlberg.at/vorarlberg/bau...en/mountainbike/digitaleradwege-undmounta.htm

http://vogis.cnv.at/dva04/(S(hb3zaiyb5zio0lrc4x00tm45))/init.aspx

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Blechkopp (1. Februar 2009)

Hi,
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/filter.jsp

Schaut erstmal wie die normale GoogleMaps-Karte aus, aber die letzten 2 Zoomstufen sind anders wie sonst. Leider nur in D.

Grüße

Blechkopp


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2009)

Blechkopp schrieb:


> Hi,
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/filter.jsp
> 
> Schaut erstmal wie die normale GoogleMaps-Karte aus, aber die letzten 2 Zoomstufen sind anders wie sonst. Leider nur in D.
> ...



Stimmt - entspricht meiner Magicmaps Topo soweit.


----------



## 950supermoto (3. Februar 2009)

Finde ich persönlich hammermässig:

*GPS-Tracks.com Information *

Internet-Tourenplanung mit Topo-Karten

Mit der neuen GPS-Tracks.com-Tourenplanung kannst Du ab sofort Deine individuellen Touren im Internet planen und erstellen. *Als Planungsgrundlage stehen Dir die immer aktualisierten Topo-Karten der Schweiz, Deutschland, USA, Kanada und das Sortiment der Google-Karten *zur Verfügung.

www.gps-tracks.com


----------



## kritimani (15. Februar 2009)

griass eich,
im bikeboardforum (AT) wurde dieser link gepostet
http://www.bergfex.at/?mapstate=48.385144,14.254179,14,b,683,48.385144,14.254179

zur planung m.M.n. besser geeignet als die amap

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## pedale3 (18. Februar 2009)

Moin,

welche Tools nutzt Ihr denn so um die Schnipsel der Online Topo's - bzw. Screenshots derselbigen zusammenzusetzen?
Hab jetzt schon einige Tools probiert, da war aber noch nix gescheites für den Zweck dabei.

/Pedale.


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe das mit Gimp gemacht. Screenshot des Browserfernsters, Ausschneiden, Zusammensetzen. Fummelige Handarbeit und nur für Lücken in der persönlichen Kartensammlung zu gebrauchen.

@pedale3
Mach besser mal einen separaten Thread dafür auf. Wäre schade, wenn diese konzentrierte Liste durch Diskussionen aufgebläht wird.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## herbby (27. Februar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt eine Seite gefunden welche ich persönlich sehr gut fande.
www.mobota.net
HIer wird offensichtlich mit google maps gearbeitet


----------



## pedale3 (4. März 2009)

Ligurien / Royatal / Tendapaß / Ventimiglia

Karten 1,2 und 3 der Serie "Alpen ohne Grenzen".
In 1:25.000 und 1a Qualität (IGN) 

alpisf_1.tif -- RIVIERA DEI FIORI (COTE D'AZUR)
alpisf_2.tif -- VAL NERVIA E ARGENTINA (MOYENNE ROYA)
alpisf_3.tif -- MONGIOIE (MARGUAREIS)

Jeweils ca. 160MB!

http://www.cartografiarl.regione.liguria.it/Raster/Alpi_Senza_Frontiere/tif/

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2009)

Ja, auf diesem Server liegt einiges rum, zB die 1:50000 als jpg der Provinz Savona (Finale Ligure):
http://www.cartografiarl.regione.liguria.it/Raster/Cr50colore/mosaico_per_provincia/Savona_50.jpg
Die Qualität reicht aber nur als 1:50000 Überblick.


----------



## J.Hahn (12. März 2009)

Wohl ziemlich neu: http://maps.bayerischer-wald.de/

Deckt aber ganz Bayern ab (und ein bisserl drüberhinaus).

Für den Bayerischen Wald gibts auch ein paar Touren usw., die man in dem Menue links auswählen kann.

Bye.


----------



## jajaballard (16. März 2009)

Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares für Holland (Südwesten, Seeland)? Wäre klasse.
Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## alpinus (29. März 2009)

Für Spanien sind die Karten von TOPOHISPANIA (1.0 by SinRenkor) recht interessant. Downzuloaden bei *Rapidshare*. Dort findet man 30 einzelne Dateien, welche mit _hacha 3.5_ zu einer ausführbaren Datei (ca. 593MB) zusammengefügt werden müssen.
Anbei die Links

http://rapidshare.com/files/105290638/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.0
http://rapidshare.com/files/105290640/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.1
http://rapidshare.com/files/105290641/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.2
http://rapidshare.com/files/105290642/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.3
http://rapidshare.com/files/105290643/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.4
http://rapidshare.com/files/105308540/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.5
http://rapidshare.com/files/105308543/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.6
http://rapidshare.com/files/105308545/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.7
http://rapidshare.com/files/105308547/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.8
http://rapidshare.com/files/105308548/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.9
http://rapidshare.com/files/105322920/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.10
http://rapidshare.com/files/105322921/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.11
http://rapidshare.com/files/105322923/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.12
http://rapidshare.com/files/105322924/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.13
http://rapidshare.com/files/105322927/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.14
http://rapidshare.com/files/105336963/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.15
http://rapidshare.com/files/105336967/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.16
http://rapidshare.com/files/105336968/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.17
http://rapidshare.com/files/105336969/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.18
http://rapidshare.com/files/105336970/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.19
http://rapidshare.com/files/105349921/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.20
http://rapidshare.com/files/105349922/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.21
http://rapidshare.com/files/105349923/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.22
http://rapidshare.com/files/105349924/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.23
http://rapidshare.com/files/105349927/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.24
http://rapidshare.com/files/105386243/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.25
http://rapidshare.com/files/105386245/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.26
http://rapidshare.com/files/105386248/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.27
http://rapidshare.com/files/105386249/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.28
http://rapidshare.com/files/105386250/_eMap__TopoHispania_Garmin_1.0.exe.29
Originalinfos hierzu in einem spanischen MTB-Forum
 - man sollte jedoch etwas Spanisch beherrrschen...

Viel Spass, Alpinus


----------



## All_Mountain (1. April 2009)

Servus,

schaut mal auf folgendes Portal: 
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/show...twork=transalp

Hier kann man seine individuelle Transalp routen und hat ne Menge Exportmöglichkeiten. GPX-Track, Tourenverlauf drucken usw. Mehr braucht man nicht, um die kommende Transalp zu planen. 
Hab mir aber auch schon Tagestouren aus dem Netz gebastelt. 

Ride on


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. April 2009)

All_Mountain schrieb:


> Hier kann man seine individuelle Transalp routen und hat ne Menge Exportmöglichkeiten. GPX-Track, Tourenverlauf drucken usw.


 
Das Portal kann man nicht nur zum Transalp planen verwenden, sondern generell zum Planen. Da sind super TOPO Karten drinnen. Im Endeffekt kann man sich die Kompasskarten sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

mal ne etwas andere frage ich suche so was wie maps oder map24 für bike routen. will keine tour planen, sondern mit dem bike mal von bochum grenze essen nach duisburg zur arbeit fahren. sind nach google maps für fusswege ca 33km. denke dass das kürze geht wenn mann durch den wald fährt. gibt es sowas im www?


----------



## Fubbes (22. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> mal ne etwas andere frage ich suche so was wie maps oder map24 für bike routen. will keine tour planen, sondern mit dem bike mal von bochum grenze essen nach duisburg zur arbeit fahren. sind nach google maps für fusswege ca 33km. denke dass das kürze geht wenn mann durch den wald fährt. gibt es sowas im www?



Versuch es mal hiermit:
http://www.opencyclemap.org/

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

danke dir


----------



## downgrade (22. April 2009)

Für NRW gibt es den Radroutenplaner - aber auch z.B. bei outdooractive.com kannst Du Routen berechnen lassen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Mangfallbiker (26. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
also für mich ist und bleibt   www.gps-tracks.com  der idealste, Schweiz natürlich, weils aus der Schweiz kommt. zeigt inzwischen auch Südbayern und Österreich, soweit ich es brauche.
Soviele Möglichkeiten wie diese Seite bietet nach meiner Erfahrung sonst noch keine.

Schauts auch mal "intensiv" an.  

Ihr werdets vielleicht staunen, was die alles bieten.

LG
Werner


----------



## lahmerbiker (30. April 2009)

Hi,

für Hessen gibt es auch noch einen guten Link.
http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/
Mit einem MTB Touren archiv der Frankfurter Rundschau.

Ansonsten kann ich auch noch GPS-Tour.info empfehlen.
Es gibt da aber keine Topo Karten, sondern nur GPS Tracks.

Gruß


----------



## bigbadone (29. Mai 2009)

Hi an alle!

Für alle Schweiz Fans:

hab noch eine Seite für die Schweiz mit topografischer Karte gefunden inkl. wählbarer Kartenauflösung für größere Kartenausschnitte 

http://ivs-gis.admin.ch/index.php

Viele Grüße,

BIGBADONE


----------



## mamaschnaps (3. Juni 2009)

Nochmal was für die Schweiz: map.veloland.ch


----------



## pommespeter (16. Juni 2009)

mamaschnaps schrieb:


> Nochmal was für die Schweiz: map.veloland.ch


 supergeil Seite, danke, gibts sowas auch von Italien und Österreich in der Qualität ?


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2009)

mamaschnaps schrieb:


> Nochmal was für die Schweiz: map.veloland.ch


Klasse Sache 

Damit scheint http://www.swissgeo.ch überflüssig zu sein. Das Kartenmaterial sieht identisch aus, aber der Ausschnitt ist um ein vielfaches größer (je nach Browserfenster).

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2009)

Bevor es in Stuntzi´s Thread untergeht hier seine Links zu den russischen weltweiten Karten:
http://mapstor.com/de/
http://ru.poehali.org/

Bei letzterer Seite das gewünschte Gebiet einfach anklicken und am besten die verlinkte Seite dann von googeltranslate übersetzen lassen, sonst ist das so mühselig mit der Schrift.


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Man kann sich hier ein Map-Set zusammenstellen bzw. Kacheln auswählen, bekommt dann nach ein paar Minuten ein Mail und kann sich anschließend das Installationsprogramm von der im Mail enthaltenen Adresse runter laden. Kartendaten basieren auf Openstreetmap.

http://garmin.na1400.info/routable.php

Einfacher gehts fast nimmer.


----------



## jajaballard (11. August 2009)

Hallo Experten,
kennt jemand eine andere Quelle für Französische Topokarten (IGN) außer http://www.geoportail.fr/visu2D.do?ter=corse  ? Währe großartig. Denn hier sind immer ein paar Lücken bei mir drinn.

Software zum Erstellen von größerer Kartenteilen: http://users.skynet.be/hofinger/MapCapt.html 

In der lizensierten Version (ab 6 ) sehr brauchbar.


----------



## All_Mountain (14. August 2009)

Der Transalp-Tourenplaner http://www.outdooractive.com/de/ hat eine verbesserte Darstellung bekommen. Jetzt werden gleich beim klicken der Route die Wegbeläge angezeigt. Das macht das planen noch einfacher. Schön gemacht!


----------



## fahradfahr (1. Oktober 2009)

Für Deutschland kenn ich http://www.outdooractive.com/de/ . 
man muss sich leider regestrieren, aber mir gefällts super!

edit sagt: man sollte doch mal bis zum schluss lesen


----------



## aka (1. Oktober 2009)

fahradfahr schrieb:


> Für Deutschland kenn ich http://www.outdooractive.com/de/ .



Die hat mittlerweile auch Oesterreich _und Suedtirol _- einfach mal reinzoomen


----------



## tofino73 (18. Oktober 2009)

pommespeter schrieb:


> supergeil Seite, danke, gibts sowas auch von Italien und Österreich in der Qualität ?



Topo Österreich findest Du auf:

www.gps-tracks.com

http://www.gps-tracks.com/TisEditEx...ngDialog=d&CssFile=Includes/GPS-TracksCss.css

Happy trails


----------



## christian_c (4. November 2009)

Hier gibs eine CD (625 MB) zum gratis runterladen vom Gebiet um dem Pasubio mit Touren und Karten.

http://www.piccoledolomiti.info/doceboCms/index.php?special=changearea&newArea=318


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (4. November 2009)

christian_c schrieb:


> Hier gibs eine CD (625 MB) zum gratis runterladen vom Gebiet um dem Pasubio mit Touren und Karten.
> 
> http://www.piccoledolomiti.info/doceboCms/index.php?special=changearea&newArea=318



Heiliger Strohsack!
"Um diese TOURISTISCHE WEB SITE in Ihrer Sprache zu Ã¼bersetzen, mÃ¼ssen Sie dieses ADRESSE schreiben www.piccoledolomiti.info/doceboCms oder von einer anderen Seite im Aufstellungsort zum Aufstellungsort www.babelfish.altavista.com  Babel Fish   bei Traduci una pagina WEB  htttp:// â¦  und wÃ¤hlen die gewÃ¼nschte FREMDSPRACHE. Die anderen Seiten werden automatisch Ã¼bersetzt. Herlzlich Willkommen! Hier sind Sie unser heiliger Gast"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_c (4. November 2009)

einfach auf "scarica Cartina 625 MB" klicken. Das heruntergeladene Programm ist dann mehrsprachig.


----------



## aka (5. November 2009)

Region Stuttgart, LK Tuebingen und weitere mit sehr schoenem Kartenbild:
http://karte.wanderwalter.de/


----------



## upr (10. November 2009)

Karte von tschechien mit Wander/Radwegen. Routen sind einzeichenbar und der Ausdruck ist möglich. Die Tracks kann mal wohl auch hochladen, entsprechende Routen sind einsehbar. Der Export als gps nutzbares ist mir bisher noch nicht gelungen, allerdings sind meine - mangelnden - Sprachkenntnisse da auch ein bissel im Weg....

http://www.cykloserver.cz/cykloatlas/


----------



## alpinus (15. November 2009)

christian_c schrieb:


> einfach auf "scarica Cartina 625 MB" klicken. Das heruntergeladene Programm ist dann mehrsprachig.



wenn ich den Eintrag denn sehen würde  ... ... ... 

Gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (15. November 2009)

christian_c schrieb:


> einfach auf "scarica Cartina 625 MB" klicken. Das heruntergeladene Programm ist dann mehrsprachig.



"scarica" is nich, ich sehe nur "scopri il cd-rom"...


----------



## Trailblizz (16. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> "scarica" is nich, ich sehe nur "scopri il cd-rom"...



Letzte Zeile im gelben Feld unter dem "scopri il cd-rom", da is et...
Ich hab auch ein Weilchen danach gesucht. Die Seite ist höflich ausgedrückt nicht wirklich extrem übersichtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpinus (21. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> "scarica" is nich, ich sehe nur "scopri il cd-rom"...


 erst mal danke für die Hilfe - die Seite ist wirklich nicht gut aufgebaut... 
Ich habe "scarica" nun doch gefunden, und zwar auf der italienischen version, dann Bike und viel scrollen....

Gruß
Alpinus


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. November 2009)

Gibts für Italien noch was besseres als die Militärkarten von http://www.pcn.minambiente.it/PCN/
?
Die sind zwar ganz gut, aber scheinbar etwas veraltet und auch sehr kontrastarm, der Server ist auch net der schnellste.
Wäre toll, wenn es da eine vergleichbare oder bessere Alternative gäbe, damit die Region zwischen Südtirol und Gardasee auch mal gut abdeckt wäre.


----------



## sub-xero (11. Dezember 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Gibts für Italien noch was besseres als die Militärkarten von http://www.pcn.minambiente.it/PCN/
> ?
> Die sind zwar ganz gut, aber scheinbar etwas veraltet und auch sehr kontrastarm, der Server ist auch net der schnellste.
> Wäre toll, wenn es da eine vergleichbare oder bessere Alternative gäbe, damit die Region zwischen Südtirol und Gardasee auch mal gut abdeckt wäre.



Die sind nicht nur "etwas veraltet", sondern praktisch unbrauchbar. Ich vermute, die Karten sind mindestens 30 Jahre alt, wenn nicht älter. Da sind die Papierkarten von Kompass im Maßstab 1:50.000 noch zehnmal besser. Die gibt's aber leider nicht digital.


----------



## fatz (12. Dezember 2009)

@hiTCH-HiKER
leider gibt's da nicht viel. aber so schlecht sind die karten dann auch nicht. mit ein paar gps-tracks
sind sie ganz ok. haengt aber etwas vom gebiet ab.
ansonsten gibt's noch russische militaertopos (http://poehali.org/maps). leider mit kyrillischen ortsnamen.
das kann man beheben, wenn man sich bei geonames.org die namen holt und als wegpunkte ueber die 
karte legt


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2009)

http://visor.grafcan.es/visorweb/

Kanaren, jetzt auch mit 1:1000


----------



## Schwabe (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr Topo Karten sucht versucht es hier mal da liegen fast alle Topo Graphische Karten


----------



## alpinus (1. Januar 2010)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Topo Karten sucht versucht es *hier *mal da liegen fast alle Topo Graphische Karten



 *wo* ist hier ...???

gruß,
alpinus


----------



## Helmut Vogel (22. Januar 2010)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Gibts für Italien noch was besseres als die Militärkarten von http://www.pcn.minambiente.it/PCN/
> ?
> Die sind zwar ganz gut, aber scheinbar etwas veraltet und auch sehr kontrastarm, der Server ist auch net der schnellste.
> Wäre toll, wenn es da eine vergleichbare oder bessere Alternative gäbe, damit die Region zwischen Südtirol und Gardasee auch mal gut abdeckt wäre.



Du meinst das Trentino bzw. die Provinz Trento?
Die haben ihr eigenes Kartenportal:
Portale Geocartografico Trentino
Vor einigen Jahren konnte man sich bei denen ne ganze CD mit Karten 1:10.000 herunterladen.
Hoppla, habe den Link dazu doch noch gefunden:
http://pup.provincia.tn.it/variante2000/isocdrom/agg_1_1_00.zip

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir mal, das Centro Interregionale zu besuchen, so etwas wie das Portal der Landesvermessungsämter Italiens.
Im Moment bin ich z.B. mit Friaul-Karten beschäftigt und bastle mir eine ecw-Karte der Provinz Triest in 1:5.000 (sic!) .

Ganz verzichten kann man aber auf die IGM-Karten nicht. In manchen Regionen gibt's keine Alternativen. Mit WMS-fähiger Software (z.B. Global Mapper) kann man auch bequem auf die Karten (und Luftbilder) zugreifen. Oder man besorgt sich irgendwie die ecw-Dateien, die man früher über das offizielle Portal runterladen konnte.

P.S.: Hier ist jetzt die aktuelle Download-Seite (Trentino):
http://www.urbanistica.provincia.tn.it/sez_siat/siat_urbanistica/pagina83.html


----------



## dave (25. April 2010)

Für die USA hab' ich vorhin das hier gefunden:
http://www.topoquest.com/

Dort kann man Karten auch kostenlos runterladen!


----------



## kritimani (18. Mai 2010)

griass eich,

bei meiner mallorcavorbereitung hab ich die seitn gfunden:
http://www.conselldemallorca.net/sit/senderisme/index_ca.html
fast so wie die geoportail.fr, aber nur fast so..

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (18. Mai 2010)

Hab' für die USA noch was besseres als TopoQuest gefunden. Zum Kartenstudium online gibt es von National Geographic den TOPO!Explorer.
Zur Benutzung muss man sich allerdings zuvor (kostenlos) registrieren. 
Wer gerne einen größeren Kartenausschnitt nutzen würde und Firefox verwendet, kann mir eine PM schicken. Da kann man schon was dran machen ... 

Und falls man Karten in verschiedenen Maßstäben herunterladen möchte, findet man diese als GeoPDFs über den Map Locator der U.S. Geological Survey. Leider scheinen die meisten Karten recht angestaubt zu sein und TTQV unterstützt GeoPDFs leider auch (noch) nicht. Aber immerhin ... 

EDIT: Interessant ... wenn ich 'USA' in den Titel schreibe, wird es von vBulletin in 'Usa' umgewandelt.


----------



## fatz (19. Mai 2010)

dave schrieb:


> HLeider scheinen die meisten Karten recht angestaubt zu sein


der stunzi war neulich auch nicht grad begeistert von den karten. scheint aber
nix anderes zu geben im land der unbegrezten moeglichkeiten


----------



## rayc (19. Mai 2010)

dafür sind sie für umme.

Für CDN sieht es etwas besser aus.
http://www.geogratis.gc.ca/geogratis/en/download/raster.html

Wurde hier der Online-Viewer für Spanien schon gepostet?
http://www.ign.es/iberpix/visoriberpix/visorign.html
Ist vergleichbar mit den frz. Onlineviewer von Geoportail.

Ich denke mal MOBAC ist den meisten ein Begriff, dieses freie Tool kann einige Online-Maps lokal absichern.

Ray


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2010)

diese seite darf auch nicht fehlen, wurde ja hier im forum vor kurzem vorgestellt. man kann sich eine prima tour zusammenstellen, und mittels polygone, die abschnitte blockieren die man nicht fahren möchte. 

http://129.206.229.146/openrouteservice/


----------



## roadfox (22. September 2010)

mamaschnaps schrieb:


> Nochmal was für die Schweiz: map.veloland.ch



Also für uns Biker eigentlich http://www.mountainbikeland.ch da sind dann auch gleich die offiziellen MTB Touren markiert.

Das Offizielle Schweizer Kartenmaterial gibt's mittlerweile auf: http://map.geo.admin.ch/
Nette Features sind:
- Ausdrucken der Karte
- Einblenden der Wanderwege unter: Infrastruktur und Kommunikation -> Verkehrsnetze -> Wanderwege VECTOR25


----------



## mountainbikerit (31. März 2011)

www.mtbr.it 

Online Routenplaner Vinschgau Südtirol.
Ihr könnt 20 garantiert kontrollierte Routen frei herunterladen, bzw. mit einem Login (bei den vinschgauBIKE Hotels bzw www.mountainbiker.it Hotels) frei routen, nach diversen Schwierigkeiten getrennt.

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## Garvin (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand eine Karte für die südliche Toskana empfehlen? Insbesondere für die Gegend um Massa Marittima?

Viele Grüße,
Garvin


----------



## alpinus (10. April 2011)

Für Spanien bietet sich die nachstehende Adresse an: 
http://www.ign.es/iberpix/visoriberpix/visorign.html
Man kann bis zur topografischen Karte zoomen und Satellitenbilder einblenden. Sprache ist spanisch.

Viel Spass, 
Alpinus


----------



## daumschalter (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

suche noch für Zypern (GR) eine Karte, möglichst mit Höhenlinien.

Wer kann was empfehlen?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soeckel (2. November 2011)

Kompass Karten gibt es nun auch schon einige Zeit online. Jaja, ich weiß, die Karten sind nicht die genausten, aber so als grober Überblick find ich die am besten. Vorallem kann man dank der Wanderwegmarkierung und -bezeichnung recht gut zwischen existierenden Wegen und alten quasi nicht mehr vorhandenen Trampelpfaden unterscheiden. Das fällt bei den Karten der Vermessungsämter immer schwer bzw. ist unmöglich da alle "Singletrails" schwarze gestrichelte Linien sind.


----------



## Cornholio (14. November 2011)

Ganz neu gibt es für Frankreich und angrenzende Gebiete http://www.francetopo.fr/
Basiert auf Openstreetmap und ist noch im Beta-Status.


----------



## WilliamEallace (15. November 2011)

man merkt das es ne beta ist.. ist ja nicht sehr detailreich, da ist die topo france von garmin aber 10 mal besser


----------



## alpinus (18. November 2011)

Na ja, für Frankreich würde ich eher das Géoportail nutzen, hier könne verschiedene Overlays bis hin zum Katasterplan eingeblentet werden. Sehr gute Seite in französicher Sprache.

http://www.geoportail.fr/?c=7.3583,48.24166&l=Scan(100)&z=7

Gruss, alpinus


----------



## internetsurfer (27. November 2011)

Mein Tipp für Schwedenhttp://www.hitta.se und dann auf karta, eine schicke topo für das ganze land


----------



## abel1 (25. Februar 2012)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Ligurien / Royatal / Tendapaß / Ventimiglia
> 
> Karten 1,2 und 3 der Serie "Alpen ohne Grenzen".
> In 1:25.000 und 1a Qualität (IGN)
> ...


Leider sind die drei ASF-Karten auf dem Ligurien-Server nicht mehr vorhanden.
Hat jemand von Euch die noch und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Bin im Mai im Grenzgebiet Frankreich-Italien unterwegs und da wären die elektronischen ASF-Karten ideal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (28. Februar 2012)

abel1 schrieb:


> Leider sind die drei ASF-Karten auf dem Ligurien-Server nicht mehr vorhanden.
> Hat jemand von Euch die noch und kann mir weiterhelfen?
> Bin im Mai im Grenzgebiet Frankreich-Italien unterwegs und da wären die elektronischen ASF-Karten ideal!



oh das würde mich auch interessieren  -  bin bereits kommende Woche mal wieder in diesem ligurischen Landstrich.... kann jemand hier weiterhelfen? Alternativen?
..m..


----------



## fatz (28. Februar 2012)

habt ihr schon von 2 ebenen weiter oben (http://www.cartografiarl.regione.liguria.it/Raster/) probiert?
da gibt's eine ganze menge ecw's, die ich hier in der arbeit aber grad nicht anschauen kann


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## VTTrack (20. Juni 2012)

Hi

I'm a french mtb rider, and i created a website that indexes many of mtb sites, giving GPX tracks.
The name of the site is VTTrack

You can choose base map from Google, OSM, French IGN, Swiss Topo, Spain...

Everythink is still in French, i'm of course interested for help for translation.
i have been named in your famous website GPsies.com 

By the way, is there a website that present singletracks with related cotation SingleScala AND adequate description (not only cotation).

On VTTrack we present also OSM tracks, with correspondance to the cotation system we use (basicaly the same, just starting from 1 instead of zero).

Enjoy  (i'm of course interested for any remark !)


----------



## rayc (20. Juni 2012)

merci!


Amazing. 

ray


----------



## gscholz (21. Juni 2012)

@VTTrack
Excellent site.
I have some questions concerning your OSM based trails. What type of data do you use and how often do you update? Is your sourcing based on "highway=path; mtb:scale=x"? My impression is the OSM based trails are quite outdated.
Regards
Guido


----------



## Saitex (21. Juni 2012)

Wisst ihr wo man evtl. Karten vom Harz bekommt? Habe bis jetzt noch keine Gefunden -.-


----------



## VTTrack (22. Juni 2012)

gscholz schrieb:


> @VTTrack
> Excellent site.
> I have some questions concerning your OSM based trails. What type of data do you use and how often do you update? Is your sourcing based on "highway=path; mtb:scale=x"? My impression is the OSM based trails are quite outdated.
> Regards
> Guido



Thank you 

I take all mtb:scale=x (including some roads tagged scale=0...)
Your impression is right, this is a litle updated. We will launch an update in next days.

My impression about this OSM trail db is that it is not the right way to do trail identification.
I mean many thing is missing :
- rider impression
- photos
- path description

The cotation alone is quite useless (excluding the fact that a cotation is very subjective).

I made i small research "how many trails > 3000m above the sea in OSM/SS db"

The result is Here (combining filter and grid modes of VTTrack)

There only 7 trails. If now you active the "French" layer "Sentiers", you will find many many trails in France, Swiss, Italy.

My conclusion is that this OSM db is not used by you famous riders. 

There is no other trail db here ?


----------



## rayc (22. Juni 2012)

VTTrack schrieb:


> There only 7 trails. If now you active the "French" layer "Sentiers", you will find many many trails in France, Swiss, Italy.
> 
> My conclusion is that this OSM db is not used by you famous riders.
> 
> There is no other trail db here ?



No other trail DB.

The problem is, that the so called BBSer (Bike Bergsteigen = High Altitude Biking) are a little paranoid. 
They make a big secret about trails, because they are afraid that other bikers could use these trails also.
They have a code of honor like the Mafia guys which forbids to publish trails.
Don't expect any help from these guys.

ray


----------



## joschi77 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

auf http://alpenkarte.eu gibt es eine gute topografische Kartendarstellung der Openstreemaps. Dort kann man auch sehr einfach Routen zeichnen um sie mit Freunden zu diskutieren oder um in Foren Beiträgen eine Route zu beschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VTTrack (23. Juni 2012)

gscholz schrieb:


> @VTTrack
> Excellent site.
> I have some questions concerning your OSM based trails. What type of data do you use and how often do you update? Is your sourcing based on "highway=path; mtb:scale=x"? My impression is the OSM based trails are quite outdated.
> Regards
> Guido





rayc schrieb:


> No other trail DB.
> 
> The problem is, that the so called BBSer (Bike Bergsteigen = High Altitude Biking) are a little paranoid.
> They make a big secret about trails, because they are afraid that other bikers could use these trails also.
> ...



Thank you for the reponse.
In [ame=http://vimeo.com/32143140]this video[/ame]Mont Vioz, Cervedale are referenced explicitely... so i just think that OSM db is too geeky for real riders ? (In France we do not participate either...)

Let continue the discussion here  

For those who missed the story : I made i small research "how many trails > 3000m above the sea in OSM/SS db"

The result is Here (combining filter and grid modes of my site VTTrack)


----------



## VTTrack (23. Juni 2012)

VTTrack schrieb:


> Thank you for the reponse.
> In this videoMont Vioz, Cervedale are referenced explicitely... so i just think that OSM db is too complex for most of riders ? (In France we do not participate too much in OSM either...)
> 
> Let continue the discussion here
> ...




__________


----------



## gscholz (25. Juni 2012)

> My impression about this OSM trail db is that it is not the right way to do trail identification.
> I mean many thing is missing :
> - rider impression
> - photos
> - path description

Well, storing photos is (currently) not supported, but I personally do not miss them. As one of big advantages (and the real main task) of OSM is to create maps for special purposes and take them with you on a portable (and _offline_) GPS-device like a Garmin; integrating photos could create data volume disaster btw.

Concerning your "rider impression" and "path description" points, do you mean textual data to read? Then you are wrong. OSM provides a "note" tag to add textual remarks to ways or waypoints. You only have to use (or create) a map which provides access to these data, e.g. like the "All In One" map for Garmin devices does (and then add comments like this: "Stop cycling here to look east end enjoy the beautiful view." ;-)).

> The cotation alone is quite useless (excluding the fact that a cotation is very subjective).

Sorry, I am not sure about what the word "cotation" means, do you mean "notation"? If you refer to the notation by "single trail scale", which is the base for "mtb:scale", you may read the definitions:

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ (mainly in German, but a language switch is right at the top of this page).

Of course there may be some small room for personal interpretation, but I do not see why this scale may be _very_ subjective or useless at all (have a look at the well documented examples).

Additionally to the "mtb:scale" tag OSM provides a lot of other attributes to describe the physical nature of a way or path, e.g. the well established "sac_scale" (http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Key:sac_scale), see here for more options like inclination etc.:
http://help.openstreetmap.org/questions/407/how-should-i-tag-hiking-trails

> My conclusion is that this OSM db is not used by you famous riders. 

First of all you need some skills to work with OSM effectively, but it is not really difficult. Second is, you must really _like_ to publish your knowledge. At that point some people may fail, but honestly I don't care.

Guido


----------



## rayc (26. Juni 2012)

VTTrack schrieb:


> There only 7 trails. If now you active the "French" layer "Sentiers", you will find many many trails in France, Swiss, Italy.



I'm very interested in the data of the "sentiers"-Layer.
Can you help me, how can I get this data?

I create MTB-maps for TwoNav out of OSM using the mtb:scale data.








To combine it with the Sentier-Layer would be a big benefit.

Can you also explain the french System (T,D,M,E)?

Unfortunately I don't understand French and Google-translate  sounds sometimes  a little bit funny.

Can I contact you via E-mail?
Is the on on http://www.vttrack.fr/trac/wiki/Contact the proper one?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## isartrails (3. Juli 2012)

VTTrack schrieb:


> ... By the way, is there a website that present singletracks with related cotation SingleScala AND adequate description (not only cotation).


Very good job, mes felicitations!
As far as I know, there is actually no website assuming singletracks.
In your list you could take www.gps-tour.info too, but it's only another big tour database like gpsies.



VTTrack schrieb:


> On VTTrack we present also OSM tracks, with correspondance to the cotation system we use (basicaly the same, just starting from 1 instead of zero).





VTTrack schrieb:


> My impression about this OSM trail db is that it is not the right way to do trail identification.
> I mean many thing is missing :
> - rider impression
> - photos
> ...


I'm with you in each argument.
I share your opinion that OSM data without rider's impression and cotation is quite useless. 
I am not with gscholz who thinks that singletrailscale let's only little space for personal interpretations.

On the other hand I am not a big fan of categorizing difficulties of trails, because difficulties are not only, but also subject of different circumstances (eg. weather) and other conditions.
Mainly for this reason, and not to make mystery about alpine trails, I have decided not to participate at projects like OCM: No one ensures that data quality of my tracks is the same as these of other users. And that's the crucial point with open projects.


----------



## Cubler (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

hab da noch eine Alternative die ich schon länger benutze. Konnte mit dem Portal auch schon ein paar Trails entdecken.....

http://www.wandertourenplaner.de/

have fun!


----------



## ralflop (10. Dezember 2013)

Danke für Ihren Beitrag.


----------



## GGAT (19. Januar 2014)

Ich suche noch etwas garmin-taugliches für Kanada. Gefunden habe ich
- die openmtbmap ( kostenpflichtig )
- Ibycus Topo ( da muss ich mich bzgl. der Installation aber noch durchwursteln ).

Gibt's noch mehr ?

Gruss - GGAT


----------



## gscholz (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
das liest sich jetzt so, als hättest du diese Seite noch nicht aufgesucht:

http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/OSM_Map_On_Garmin/Download

Für Kanada solltest du da auf jeden Fall was finden. Ich würde es mal mit einer von Lambertus (http://garmin.openstreetmap.nl/) versuchen, oder die hier http://osm.blog.mantlik.cz/, die hat auch Höhenlinien.

Was die Openmtbmap betrifft, hätte ich jetzt eigentlich gedacht, dass man die weltweit herunterladen kann:
ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/misc/openstreetmap/openmtbmap/odbl/
Aber du hast recht, Kanada (und USA) ist nicht dabei.

Was natürlich auch gehen würde, wenn es unbedingt die Openmtbmap sein muss, diese nach diesem Rezept selbst zu erzeugen:
http://openmtbmap.org/about-2/archive/render-maps-mkgmap/

Habe ich auch schon gemacht, ist aber etwas aufwändig. Zudem habe ich gerade entdeckt, dass das dafür notwendige  Stylefile nicht mehr angeboten wird (ich hätte bei Bedarf noch ein älteres auf der Festplatte rumliegen). Jetzt wird es dann doch langsam Zeit, dass sich das Projekt in "Closedmtbmap" umbenennt.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GGAT (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

sowohl auf der wiki.osm als auch auf der lambertus Seite war ich schon ... ich muss aber zugeben dass die mich beide von der Bedienung her abgeschreckt haben - ich hatte sie auch schon wieder verdrängt.
- wiki.osm: erst seit gestern weiss ich wer oder was bit torrent ist.
- osm.nl: Wenn ich schon im Auswahlfeld "Canada" wählen kann wieso werden dann nicht alle entsprechenden Kacheln gewählt ? Da ich mich im Land noch gar nicht auskenne und auch noch nicht genau weiss wo ich mich 'rumtreiben werde, finde ich es irritierend dann auf der Karte "nach Gefühl wo Kanada anfängt und aufhört" die Kacheln auszuwählen.
Nachdem Du nochmal darauf hingewiesen hast, habe ich mich beiden noch einmal gewidmet - der Download läuft und ich bin sicher mit ein bisschen 'reindenken werde ich schon zum gewünschten Ergebnis kommen.

Vielen Dank für die Anregung

GGAT


----------



## GGAT (20. Januar 2014)

Zur Ibycus möchte ich noch sagen: mich haut's nicht vom Hocker !
Nachdem sie in MapSource installiert war und erstmal im 2000km Überblick geöffnet wurde, wollte ich einfach nach Vancouver suchen .... keine Ortssuche. Also nach Gefühl dahin gezoomt wo ich Vancouver-Island vermutete...... soweit getroffen, aber wenn man wieder rein- und 'rauszommt verschwindet z.B. ab dem 5km-Maßstab die Darstellung von Wasserflächen und schwupps weiss ich wieder nicht wo ich auf der Karte bin ....

GGAT


----------



## gscholz (20. Januar 2014)

Bezüglich "bit torrent" solltest du mal deinen Nachwuchs fragen, der kennt sich möglicherweise damit aus.


----------



## GGAT (21. Januar 2014)

Kein Nachwuchs ...... trotzdem hab' ich jetzt für mich ausreichendes Material 

Danke nochmal
GGAT


----------



## fatz (8. September 2014)

zwar nix neues, aber doch bei der trailsuche ganz brauchbar: http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/
die basis ist osm, aber die haben noch eine klassifizierung der wege nach der wanderskala druebergelegt.

kann man uebrigens auch in qlandkarte einbinden.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. April 2015)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (6. Mai 2015)

Gesamte Kompass Karten online kostenlos einsehbar?

www.ecmaps.de (Oben links umschalten auf KOMPASS oder Touristik)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. September 2015)

.​


----------



## tfrey (2. Oktober 2015)

https://map.geo.admin.ch

Definitiv die beste Seite für die Schweiz, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Fubbes (2. Oktober 2015)

tfrey schrieb:


> https://map.geo.admin.ch
> 
> Definitiv die beste Seite für die Schweiz, meiner Meinung nach


Sieht vom Kartenmaterial identisch aus zu https://map.veloland.ch.
Die Farben sind etwas knackiger. 
Veloland hat aber den Vorteil, dass man die Schweizer Radlrouten einblenden kann.


----------



## tfrey (2. Oktober 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Sieht vom Kartenmaterial identisch aus zu https://map.veloland.ch.
> Die Farben sind etwas knackiger.
> Veloland hat aber den Vorteil, dass man die Schweizer Radlrouten einblenden kann.



Das Ist sicher ein Vorteil, map.geo.admin, hat aber einen grossen Vorteil. Ich kann selber Höhenprofile erstellen. Meiner Meinung nach, gerade wenn ich selber Tourn Plane sehr hilfreich. Dazu können Karten wie Hangneigung und Wildschutzgebiete angezeigt werden (Vorallem auch im Winter sehr hilfreich)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. Januar 2016)

.​


----------



## umtreiber (20. Januar 2016)

joschi77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf http://alpenkarte.eu gibt es eine gute topografische Kartendarstellung der Openstreemaps. Dort kann man auch sehr einfach Routen zeichnen um sie mit Freunden zu diskutieren oder um in Foren Beiträgen eine Route zu beschreiben.



die topografische Kartendarstellung ist sehr gut gemacht, aber ich finde viele bekannte Wege nicht in der Karte.


----------



## gscholz (20. Januar 2016)

umtreiber schrieb:


> die topografische Kartendarstellung ist sehr gut gemacht, aber ich finde viele bekannte Wege nicht in der Karte.



Die Karte scheint mindestens seit einem Jahr nicht mehr neu gerendert worden zu sein.


----------



## Pitchshifter (31. Januar 2016)

Wohin ist denn die Onlinekarte von *www.4land.it* verschwunden?
Vor ein paar Jahren gab es sie noch, gibt es evtl. Alternativen (außer Kompass) für ITA?


----------



## Axas (15. Februar 2016)

tfrey schrieb:


> Das Ist sicher ein Vorteil, map.geo.admin, hat aber einen grossen Vorteil. Ich kann selber Höhenprofile erstellen. Meiner Meinung nach, gerade wenn ich selber Tourn Plane sehr hilfreich. Dazu können Karten wie Hangneigung und Wildschutzgebiete angezeigt werden (Vorallem auch im Winter sehr hilfreich)



Mittlerweile geht auch bei map.geo.admin.ch das Einblenden der offiziellen bike routen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
habe auf meinem iPhone 5s die Outdooractive App zum suchen/finden von Trails. 
Bin ab dem 06.10. in Davos.  
Gibt es da noch ein paar Trail Tipps?
Bin leider kein großer Kenner und Bediener von Navi's. 
Möchte mich wenn ich mich verfahren habe schnell wieder auf dem richtigen Weg führen. 
Für Tipps und Bedienhilfen bin ich sehr dankbar❣️
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Leuchtentrager (24. Oktober 2016)

.​


----------



## riddden (17. Dezember 2016)

na da gibts ja anscheinend e gefühlte 1000 anbieer. da hast du jetzt die qual der wahl. ich fahr aber auch immer mit ganz normalen alpenvereinskarten online, oda so street maps. ortvox hat da ne gute berg app mit der man die ganze karte von den alpen hat. mit trails bzw wanderwegen, das ist schon ganz nützlich. also ja, denke dass man da fündig werden wird.


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (31. Januar 2017)

Leuchtentrager:Aber bist du denn die Route dann lettzendlich auch gefahren, das würde mich interessieren? Wenn man eben nur Wandern auswählen kann und nichts anderes, geht das dann trotzdem? Verstehe zumindest was du meinst.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (31. Januar 2017)

.​


----------



## Leuchtentrager (31. Januar 2017)

.​


----------



## ploerre (16. August 2018)

Opentopomap. Beschde.

https://opentopomap.org/#map=13/50.02136/7.82810

gibts auch hier im BRouter:
http://brouter.de/brouter-web/


----------



## isartrails (3. September 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> Opentopomap.


Die lässt sich ja offenbar auch für Offline-Nutzung herunterladen (http://garmin.opentopomap.org/).
Bekommt man sie irgendwie für Locus oder Oruxmaps auf dem Smartphone gebacken?
Zumindest Desktop gefällt mir das Kartenbild.
Aber beim Laden eines GPS-Tracks über den GPX-Button links oben öffnet sich auf meinem MacBook Pro in Chrome nur der File-Dialog. Geladen wird da rein gar nichts... Wo ist der Fehler? (Außer beim Anwender.)


----------



## ploerre (3. September 2018)

in orux ist sie meines Wissens dabei, bei den Online Karten.
Für Offline mußt Du den normalen Weg gehen, wie man bei Orux Karten offline speichert (ist in der Doku beschrieben)

Die Garmin Karte sieht anders aus (liegt an der Natur der Sache, Garmin Karten sind Vectormaps nicht Tilemaps)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjom (7. September 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> [Opentopomap] Bekommt man sie irgendwie für Locus oder Oruxmaps auf dem Smartphone gebacken?


Bezüglich standard OpenTopoMap, unabhängig von irgendeiner Garmin-Varianten:
In der Locus Maps App: Karten -> Reiter Online -> OSM - Andere -> OpenTopoMap -> (3-Punkte icon zum Menü öffnen) -> Herunterladen
Danach einmal den heruntergeladenen Kartenauschnitt anschauen und noch die Zugehörigen Höhendaten herunterladen. Wird mir in der Kartenansicht oben rechts als extra-Icon angeboten.

OSM-Andere ist ein Standard Karten Provider der bei der Installation von LocusMaps mit dabei ist.


----------



## isartrails (7. September 2018)

jjom schrieb:


> Bezüglich standard OpenTopoMap, unabhängig von irgendeiner Garmin-Varianten:
> In der Locus Maps App: Karten -> Reiter Online -> OSM - Andere -> OpenTopoMap -> (3-Punkte icon zum Menü öffnen) -> Herunterladen
> Danach einmal den heruntergeladenen Kartenauschnitt anschauen und noch die Zugehörigen Höhendaten herunterladen. Wird mir in der Kartenansicht oben rechts als extra-Icon angeboten.
> 
> OSM-Andere ist ein Standard Karten Provider der bei der Installation von LocusMaps mit dabei ist.


Super, werde ich ausprobieren!


----------



## isartrails (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich nochmal. Dachte, Locus gäb‘s auch für iOS. Scheine mich getäuscht zu haben.
Weiß wer was?


----------



## CC. (17. Oktober 2018)

Locus gibts nur für Android.

Die Topomaps sind mehr oder weniger nur eingefärbte OSM Karten. Das kann man in Locus Pro auch einstellen:  Karte - Erweiterte - Schattierung - Höhenwerte farbig abgestuft.
Ich benutze die Palette " AustrianAlpsH" für die Alpen, die kommt der Opentopo schon sehr nahe. Damit kann ich die LoMaps und auch OAM offline weiter benutzen und muß nicht noch eine weitere Karte laden oder gar online gehen.


----------



## isartrails (17. Oktober 2018)

jjom schrieb:


> In der Locus Maps App: Karten -> Reiter Online -> OSM - Andere -> OpenTopoMap -> (3-Punkte icon zum Menü öffnen) -> Herunterladen
> Danach einmal den heruntergeladenen Kartenauschnitt anschauen und noch die Zugehörigen Höhendaten herunterladen. Wird mir in der Kartenansicht oben rechts als extra-Icon angeboten.


Der Download über die App direkt aufs Smartphone klappt bei mir nicht. Mehrmals probiert und endet immer mit einer Fehlermeldung.
Entweder ist die Verbindung zu schlecht, oder Prozessorleistung des Android-Smartphones ist mit den Datenmengen überfordert, oder wasweißich.
Hinzu kommt, dass neuere Android-OS nach einer gewissen Zeit der Untätigkeit in den Standby-Modus gehen und dann jede App-Aktivität killen. Das war's dann mit dem Download...
Kann ich den "Umweg" über den Desktop-Mac gehen? Das läuft bei mir stabiler.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (20. Oktober 2018)

[Opentopomap]


isartrails schrieb:


> Der Download über die App direkt aufs Smartphone klappt bei mir nicht. Mehrmals probiert und endet immer mit einer Fehlermeldung.
> Entweder ist die Verbindung zu schlecht, oder


Oder, denke ich. Meiner Erfahrung nach kann Opentopomap auch mit der bestmöglichen Desktop-Online-Anbindung schnarchlangsam sein. Je höher die Zoomstufe, desto zäher werden die Kacheln herausgegeben. Als ob sie sie erst im Moment der Abfrage errechnet würden, wie es manchmal bei der Wanderreitkarte der Fall ist.

In Vorbereitung von Touren erstelle ich die entsprechenden Bereiche mit MOBAC in meinem Datenformat (OruxMaps) via Desktop, und kopiere das Ergebnis aufs Smartphone. Auch dabei tritt die Erscheinung auf, dass generell keine Chance besteht, Kartenbereiche in halbwegs tauglicher Grösse mit Zoomstufen >15 fehlerlos einzusammeln. Inzwischen hege ich die Vermutung, dass Absicht dahintersteckt.

Warum ich trotz des Aufwands, und trotz der riesigen Datenbankgrösse, überwiegend die Opentopomap nutze:
a) bestes Kartenbild  b) schnell  c) spart somit Akku.
Auf die zusätzlich installierten OSM-Vektorkarten greife ich nur für grössere Zoomstufen zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (20. Februar 2019)

Gibts Onlinemaps, welche die mtb:scale Klassifizierung bei den Wegen darstellen? Ich hab am Smartphone die Openandromaps + Oruxmaps im Einsatz, und zum Planen und Schmökern am Desktop wäre eine ähnliche Ansicht im Browser schon fein.


----------



## ploerre (22. Februar 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Gibts Onlinemaps, welche die mtb:scale Klassifizierung bei den Wegen darstellen? Ich hab am Smartphone die Openandromaps + Oruxmaps im Einsatz, und zum Planen und Schmökern am Desktop wäre eine ähnliche Ansicht im Browser schon fein.


ja, 4umaps: https://www.4umaps.com/online-outdoor-hike-bicycle-map.aspx


----------



## roliK (22. Februar 2019)

ploerre schrieb:


> ja, 4umaps: https://www.4umaps.com/online-outdoor-hike-bicycle-map.aspx


Perfekt, vielen Dank!


----------



## Fubbes (24. April 2019)

Wieso kann ich denn bei http://www.vttrack.fr/ nicht mehr die Tracks von GPSies einblenden? 
Das war für mich der einzige praktikable Möglichkeit, die dortige Track-Fülle halbwegs brauchbar zur Recherche zu verwenden.


----------



## isartrails (25. April 2019)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Solltest du dort anfragen.
Vermutlich Überlastung.
Der Gpsies-Datenbestand hat die Karte immer schon sehr langsam und zäh gemacht.
Teils lagen sehr viele Tracks übereinander, so dass man gar nicht mehr durchblickte, welcher nun eigentlich interessant für einen war.

Wenn sich viele auf FB beschweren, binden sie den Layer vielleicht wieder ein.
https://www.facebook.com/VTTrack/


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2019)

Vielleicht ist es auch umgekehrt, und GPSies erlaubt das nicht mehr? Wie auch immer, bei FB bin ich nicht. Ich lebe dann mal damit.


----------



## isartrails (25. April 2019)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch umgekehrt, und GPSies erlaubt das nicht mehr?


Na dann frag halt dort. Klaus hat mir bis jetzt auf jede meiner Mails geantwortet.


----------



## isartrails (26. April 2019)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch umgekehrt, und GPSies erlaubt das nicht mehr?


Im Gegensatz zu dir frage ich die Leute einfach direkt, anstatt Vermutungen zu äussern, die bestenfalls zu Fake News führen.
vttrack hat den Gpsies-Layer entfernt. Begründung: _"this layer was not updated at all"_ - wobei ich mit dieser kryptischen Feststellung wenig anfangen kann.
Keine Ahnung, was er mit "updated" meint.
Nachvollziehbar fände ich den Hinweis, dass immer mehr Track-Datensätze auf einer Online-Plattform nicht unbedingt zur Übersichtlichkeit beitragen. Aber für das Problem gibt's ja Filter, die er offenbar auf seiner Engine nicht implementieren kann.
Dafür beschränkt er sich jetzt hauptsächlich auf Plattformen, die höchstens im französischsprachigen Raum Biker beglücken dürften.

Tja, das Internet gehört dringend mal aufgeräumt...


----------



## Fubbes (26. April 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Tja, das Internet gehört dringend mal aufgeräumt...


Am besten bei den GPS-Portalen anfangen ...

Ich hatte übrigens bei GPSies nachgefragt. Vttrack darf die API weiterhin nutzen. Tun sie aber nicht (wie du schon angemerkt hast).


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Mai 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Gibts Onlinemaps, welche die mtb:scale Klassifizierung bei den Wegen darstellen? Ich hab am Smartphone die Openandromaps + Oruxmaps im Einsatz, und zum Planen und Schmökern am Desktop wäre eine ähnliche Ansicht im Browser schon fein.



Gibts so was mittlerweile auch für Apple?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2019)

[email protected]?
Nutze ich. Sehr geil.
Gekaufte Version.


----------



## roliK (24. Mai 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Gibts so was mittlerweile auch für Apple?


Es gibt eine App, die Mapsforge-Karten (also auch die Openandromap) anzeigen kann: https://itunes.apple.com/at/app/vectorial-map-lite/id921940769?mt=8
 Hab aber keine Ahnung, wie gut die funktioniert.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Mai 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> [email protected]?
> Nutze ich. Sehr geil.
> Gekaufte Version.


[email protected] zeigt aber meines Wissens keine Schwirigkeitsskala an?


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Mai 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Es gibt eine App, die Mapsforge-Karten (also auch die Openandromap) anzeigen kann: https://itunes.apple.com/at/app/vectorial-map-lite/id921940769?mt=8
> Hab aber keine Ahnung, wie gut die funktioniert.


Ist installiert und funkt soweit ich das sehen kann ... Danke dir


----------



## Leuchtentrager (9. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## Hodenschmerz (9. Juni 2019)

geht das nicht auf https://map.geo.admin.ch da drin menü "zeichnen" und dann exportieren ?


----------



## supercollider (10. Juni 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Gibts so was mittlerweile auch für Apple?



Komoot zeigt die MTB Scale der OSM Daten an. Zudem sogar noch ein paar mehr die sie wohl aus eigenen Quellen dazu nehmen.


----------



## DocB (6. August 2020)

bikerouter.de
					

▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.



					brouter.m11n.de
				



Sigma-Karte mit MTB-scale, mtbmaps.cz ebenfalls uvm., zum Umschalten. Routingfunktion ebenfalls genial, wenn man sich etwas mit den Profilen beschäftigt


----------



## madre (20. August 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> bikerouter.de
> 
> 
> ▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.
> ...


Was ich schade finde bei BRouter , das man keine " Freiplanen" Funktion hat. Wenn der weg nicht auf der Karte ist kann man da auch nicht " langplanen " . Das vermisse ich am meisten seit gpsies weg ist  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (20. August 2020)

Ja, das stimmt wohl. Es gibt manchmal wirklich Wege, die nur noch auf alten Karten drauf sind...  allerdings hatte ich mich schon mal auf so was verlassen und stand dann nach 2km mitten im Nichts - "Waldruhezone" seit vielen Jahren. Alles voll Bäumemikado...


----------



## madre (20. August 2020)

Bei mir ist es eher das Problem das ich eine oder mehrere Runden die ich gefahren bin bei Brouter hochlade um daraus was neues zu basteln ( die werden dann ja Quasi im Hintergrund unterlegt ) und dann kannst du halt Stellen die ich selbst gefahren bin nicht mehr in den neuen Kurs einplanen .


----------



## DocB (20. August 2020)

Sorry, ich kann nicht folgen...


----------

